
Show HN: SourceScape – GraphQL for Source Code - jierenchen
https://sourcescape.io/
======
jierenchen
Hi there HN,

I'm Jieren, creator of SourceScape. SourceScape is a query engine for source
code that lets you build up constraints for the code you want to see, much
like GraphQL in a GUI. It's a no-code builder for static analysis.

Static analysis is a powerful tool for understanding and verifying code. I
want to make writing static code analysis as easy as code search so that
you'll be using it all the time. Instead of creating migration spreadsheets,
you'll just write queries. Instead of doing nitpicks for code reviews, you'll
just write queries.

Happy to answer any questions you have! Also, any feedback would be much
appreciated.

jieren at sourcescape.io @jierenchen

~~~
cthonicthulu
This is pretty neat -- is there any way to extend this to tree transformations
to make this a tool for refactoring?

~~~
jierenchen
Thanks!

Yes, that's part of the ultimate vision. The challenge will be figuring out
how to represent these transformations.

------
newusertoday
site is down

~~~
jierenchen
Back up now. Was it a 502 or did it lock up?

